# I would not want a pet that had to be fed live things



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

Some people get a kick out of watching a predatory pet stalk and kill live food. Man.....


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

I wouldn't want one like that either deb. It's gross.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Some people get a kick out of watching a predatory pet stalk and kill live food. Man.....


You are obviously in serious denial & not living in the real world.
Your avatar is a cute kitten.  All cats are predators that survive by stalking & killing live food.  That includes bobcats, lions, tigers, AND house cats. So are all dogs, which include coyotes, foxes, wolves AND domesticated dogs.
The only reason we can have cats & dogs as pets is because someone else does the killing for them so we can feed them food that doesn't resemble what it really is - which is animals that have been killed & ground up.

And how do you suppose we're able to eat chicken, beef, pork or fish?  Someone else killed & disguised it.  Predatory animals can't cook their food or disguise it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> You are obviously in serious denial & not living in the real world.
> Your avatar is a cute kitten.  All cats are predators that survive by stalking & killing live food.  That includes bobcats, lions, tigers, AND house cats. So are all dogs, which include coyotes, foxes, wolves AND domesticated dogs.
> The only reason we can have cats & dogs as pets is because someone else does the killing for them so we can feed them food that doesn't resemble what it really is - which is animals that have been killed & ground up.
> 
> And how do you suppose we're able to eat chicken, beef, pork or fish?  Someone else killed & disguised it.  Predatory animals can't cook their food or disguise it.


What you say about cats and dogs is very true. What we see as cute playing with toys is in fact replicating the stalking and killing of prey. However, there is a difference between owning a dog or cat and feeding them 'dead' food...and buying a live creature in order to watch it being killed and eaten by a snake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2020)

It might not be all bad!


----------



## Judycat (Dec 24, 2020)

Pet cats would rather eat cat food than have to go out and hunt for food. Once they reach around three years old many pet cats don't bother with prey anymore. Some do. A lot though would rather lie around and wait for the sound of a can being opened.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What you say about cats and dogs is very true. What we see as cute playing with toys is in fact replicating the stalking and killing of prey. However, there is a difference between owning a dog or cat and feeding them 'dead' food...and buying a live creature in order to watch it being killed and eaten by a snake.


Snakes, (like cats & dogs) are carnivores.  If someone chooses to have a pet snake, what do you expect them to feed it?  Let it starve to death? You are trying to demonize people who own a pet you don't care for by creating a difference where there is none.  Hypocrisy at its best.
And, a much-higher power than you decided what snakes eat.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Snakes, (like cats & dogs) are carnivores.  If someone chooses to have a pet snake, what do you expect them to feed it?  Let it starve to death? You are trying to demonize people who own a pet you don't care for by creating a difference where there is none.  Hypocrisy at its best.
> And, a much-higher power than you decided what snakes eat.



Feeding live food is disturbing, but so is keeping captive as a 'pet' something that's so wild it needs it.  Evolutionary domestication makes a huge difference.  Snakes didn't make that leap.  As for letting them starve, a lot of people who do choose snakes as pets feed them thawed, previously frozen meat.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Pet cats would rather eat cat food than have to go out and hunt for food. Once they reach around three years old many pet cats don't bother with prey anymore. Some do. A lot though would rather lie around and wait for the sound of a can being opened.


And even a well-fed house cat will play with, torment & injure a small animal when they're not hungry; just for the fun of it.  My cat would toss a rat or bird around, hurting it again & again, just to watch it try to get away so she could hurt it more.
Yeah....how cruel...    Much more humane than a snake killing & eating his food in a few minutes.......


----------



## Judycat (Dec 24, 2020)

Blah I don't care anymore.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Pet cats would rather eat cat food than have to go out and hunt for food. Once they reach around three years old many pet cats don't bother with prey anymore. Some do. A lot though would rather lie around and wait for the sound of a can being opened.


Reminds me of a poster of mine


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Feeding live food is disturbing, but so is keeping captive as a 'pet' something that's so wild it needs it.  Evolutionary domestication makes a huge difference.  Snakes didn't make that leap.  As for letting them starve, a lot of people who do choose snakes as pets feed them thawed, previously frozen meat.


Yes, some snake owners do feed thawed, previously frozen meat.  Not all snakes will accept non-living meat.
I don't have a pet snake.  I did have 2 when I was young.  My Boa Constrictor would not eat anything he didn't kill himself.  My CA King would eat anything dead or alive, including insects.  
And....uh.....what was that thawed, previously frozen meat at one time?  Asparagus?  An apple?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2020)

I would not want a pet that had to be fed live things​
Yeah, and most pets don't care to be around half dead things


----------



## Repondering (Dec 24, 2020)

Everyone's entitled to their own tastes.  Don't like feeding a pet with a meal that's still alive?  No probs......don't have a pet that needs live food.
And you're entitled to your opinions too.......but not entitled to infringe on someone else's choices in pets.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> Snakes, (like cats & dogs) are carnivores.  If someone chooses to have a pet snake, what do you expect them to feed it?  Let it starve to death? You are trying to demonize people who own a pet you don't care for by creating a difference where there is none.  Hypocrisy at its best.
> And, a much-higher power than you decided what snakes eat.


I find your reply very disturbing. It suggests you are one of those who enjoy seeing things suffer. Many people dislike watching wildlife programmes because they so often show prey being chased and killed, others watch the programmes because they enjoy a kill.  I presume you are one of the latter.
I think the point we are discussing here is not that many animals kill and eat other animals, but that there are some humans who get pleasure out of watching it happen.


----------



## win231 (Dec 25, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I find your reply very disturbing. It suggests you are one of those who enjoy seeing things suffer. Many people dislike watching wildlife programmes because they so often show prey being chased and killed, others watch the programmes because they enjoy a kill.  I presume you are one of the latter.
> I think the point we are discussing here is not that many animals kill and eat other animals, but that there are some humans who get pleasure out of watching it happen.


You find my reply very disturbing?  That's probably because _you _are very disturbed.
I find your reply very ignorant - because it is.  "I enjoy a kill?"  You enjoy elevating your shaky self esteem by being a put-down artist.
Now you've decided you are some type of psychologist & you think I "enjoy watching a kill."
There is no animal I don't love.   Perhaps you should not drink & post.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 25, 2020)

Cats Rule


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2020)

OK, I think that predators display an athletic grace in their stalking and then rushing  to engage and administering the coup de grace.
"Enjoy a kill"....me?  You can look at it that way if you want to.
For me too, there is no animal that I don't love, and that includes the grass eaters, the beautiful deer that (fascinatingly) wrap their long tongues around the slender branch of a tree and efficiently strip away the succulent green leaves.......and I also love the hunters in the ecosystem, who, it can't be denied, have a much more difficult task securing their meals than their herbivorous prey who by the way can fight back.  I've seen with my own eyes a rabbit kick a fox with both its hind legs and then make its escape......the big cats also know that the hooves of zebras and antelope can be formidable weapons.  
Everything has its place.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> And even a well-fed house cat will play with, torment & injure a small animal when they're not hungry; just for the fun of it.  My cat would toss a rat or bird around, hurting it again & again, just to watch it try to get away so she could hurt it more.
> Yeah....how cruel...  Much more humane than a snake killing & eating his food in a few minutes.......


My favorite son wanted cats so he had two cats.  They were not mousers and we lived in a mouse house, ugh.  They would play, in the manner you mention, with mice.  While we killed mice, through various methods, those two darn cats never killed a mouse.  Just played with them till they died of a heart attack.  There was never a mark on any of them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I find your reply very disturbing. It suggests you are one of those who enjoy seeing things suffer. Many people dislike watching wildlife programmes because they so often show prey being chased and killed, others watch the programmes because they enjoy a kill.  I presume you are one of the latter.
> I think the point we are discussing here is not that many animals kill and eat other animals, but that there are some humans who get pleasure out of watching it happen.


What?  Most animals, left to their own devices, kill other animals for food whether or not someone is watching or not.  Your pet dog will eat you if push comes to shove. People have been known to eat people when they are starving.  

People eat dogs and cats and birds and spiders and whatever is available plus, ugh, bats.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  Most animals, left to their own devices, kill other animals for food whether or not someone is watching or not.  Your pet dog will eat you if push comes to shove. People have been known to eat people when they are starving.
> 
> People eat dogs and cats and birds and spiders and whatever is available plus, ugh, bats.


Yeah.  I told my son if I die alone in the apartment and have not been discovered in a while not to get mad at my two cats if they ate my eyeballs, and other stuff.  My son said 'of course, not.'


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2020)

I wouldn't either @debodun But as a cat owner, I know they eat other animals. I don't like it. But I don't know what I would do without pets as I have lived a very isolated life. Dogs can be vegetarian and I worked with a woman who's dogs were. You can also buy commercial, even vegan food for dogs. Cats no. Some say you can but I don't think so.

I personally have not eaten meat in almost 30 years and plant based about half of that. But yeah the cats.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Remy said:


> I wouldn't either @debodun But as a cat owner, I know they eat other animals. I don't like it. But I don't know what I would do without pets as I have lived a very isolated life. Dogs can be vegetarian and I worked with a woman who's dogs were. You can also buy commercial, even vegan food for dogs. Cats no. Some say you can but I don't think so.
> 
> I personally have not eaten meat in almost 30 years and plant based about half of that. But yeah the cats.


"Cats are obligate carnivores, meaning that they need to eat meat to survive. ... Feeding a cat a plant-based diet is a lot like feeding a cow a meat-based diet—their digestive system isn't geared to handle it, and they will not thrive on it."
Humans are omnivores & don't need meat to survive.  People eat meat because they like it; not because they need it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Snakes, (like cats & dogs) are carnivores.  If someone chooses to have a pet snake, what do you expect them to feed it?  Let it starve to death? You are trying to demonize people who own a pet you don't care for by creating a difference where there is none.  Hypocrisy at its best.
> And, a much-higher power than you decided what snakes eat.


So you went to a street market, bought a guinea pig, rat or whatever, fully intending to feed it to your snake? What a cold, callous person you must be.
Plus your snakes were kept..where? In a tank? What satisfaction did you get out of that? At least cats get to go outside and hunt for their own prey.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  Most animals, left to their own devices, kill other animals for food whether or not someone is watching or not.  Your pet dog will eat you if push comes to shove. People have been known to eat people when they are starving.
> 
> People eat dogs and cats and birds and spiders and whatever is available plus, ugh, bats.


You're missing the point, which is that we know full well that most animals eat other animals. That is not what we are discussing. It's the fact that some people keep as pets the sort of animals which need to be fed live prey. The owner has to go out and buy a live creature to feed to their pet snake or whatever.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> So you went to a street market, bought a guinea pig, rat or whatever, fully intending to feed it to your snake? What a cold, callous person you must be.
> Plus your snakes were kept..where? In a tank? What satisfaction did you get out of that? At least cats get to go outside and hunt for their own prey.


Pet shops breed rats for snake food, & also sell frozen, dead mice & rats - just as markets sell you dead cows, pigs, chickens & suffocated fish for you to eat as well as ground-up animals that have been killed for your dogs & cats.  Look up "Hypocrite" in the dictionary.
And when my Boa Constrictor got too large for a cage/tank (12 ft), I gave him to the zoo - where he got a huge enclosure, and a girlfriend & they fed him large rabbits.  How....... disturbing!
How do you feel about pet birds in a cage that can't go outside?  Parrots with clipped wings so they can't fly?  Surgically neutering cats & dogs so we can keep them as pets?
Surely you can find a more-constructive way to feel better about yourself than being a put-down artist.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Pet shops breed rats for snake food, & also sell frozen, dead mice & rats - just as markets sell you dead cows, pigs, chickens & suffocated fish for you to eat as well as ground-up animals that have been killed for your dogs & cats.  Look up "Hypocrite" in the dictionary.
> And when my Boa Constrictor got too large for a cage/tank (12 ft), I gave him to the zoo - where he got a huge enclosure, and a girlfriend & they fed him large rabbits.  How....... disturbing!
> How do you feel about pet birds in a cage that can't go outside?  Parrots with clipped wings so they can't fly?  Surgically neutering cats & dogs so we can keep them as pets?
> Surely you can find a more-constructive way to feel better about yourself than being a put-down artist.


Look Win, can't we discuss the subject rationally without resorting to personal insults? It doesn't put either of us in a good light, does it? I don't eat meat, so that's not relevant.
I've put you on the defensive, which is interesting in itself. I could get all psychological and talk about the satisfaction of having a large, powerful animal under your control...just as some men like to ride big powerful motor-bikes.
Let's agree to differ shall we, and stop all this name-calling.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Look Win, can't we discuss the subject rationally without resorting to personal insults? It doesn't put either of us in a good light, does it? I don't eat meat, so that's not relevant.
> I've put you on the defensive, which is interesting in itself. I could get all psychological and talk about the satisfaction of having a large, powerful animal under your control...just as some men like to ride big powerful motor-bikes.
> Let's agree to differ shall we, and stop all this name-calling.


Yes, it would be nice if _*YOU* _could discuss the subject without personal insults.  The insults started with *YOU*.
What do you expect when YOU call someone "Cold, Callous, or Disturbed" because you don't like their choice of a pet?  And now, having a pet that you consider "Large & Powerful under my control" means I need to prove my manhood?  Would that include anyone who has a German Shepard or Pit Bull?
I hope you're not any type of therapist or counselor.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> You're missing the point, which is that we know full well that most animals eat other animals. That is not what we are discussing. It's the fact that some people keep as pets the sort of animals which need to be fed live prey. The owner has to go out and buy a live creature to feed to their pet snake or whatever.


You insulted debudon by saying she isn't living in the real world, so don't accuse me of being the first.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2020)

Settle down, peeps.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> So you went to a street market, bought a guinea pig, rat or whatever, fully intending to feed it to your snake? What a cold, callous person you must be.
> Plus your snakes were kept..where? In a tank? What satisfaction did you get out of that? At least cats get to go outside and hunt for their own prey.


Guinea pigs are human food in some areas as are snakes as are rats.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Pet shops breed rats for snake food, & also sell frozen, dead mice & rats - just as markets sell you dead cows, pigs, chickens & suffocated fish for you to eat as well as ground-up animals that have been killed for your dogs & cats.  Look up "Hypocrite" in the dictionary.
> And when my Boa Constrictor got too large for a cage/tank (12 ft), I gave him to the zoo - where he got a huge enclosure, and a girlfriend & they fed him large rabbits.  How....... disturbing!
> How do you feel about pet birds in a cage that can't go outside?  Parrots with clipped wings so they can't fly?  Surgically neutering cats & dogs so we can keep them as pets?
> Surely you can find a more-constructive way to feel better about yourself than being a put-down artist.


Our husbands are also neutered so we can keep them


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Our husbands are also neutered so we can keep them


LOL, Yeah, neutered mentally; not surgically.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Guinea pigs are human food in some areas as are snakes as are rats.


And dogs in the Philippines.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Guinea pigs are human food in some areas as are snakes as are rats.


Yes, I know. In South America, they are running around people's homes being fattened up for the table. That is not the same as confining a large snake to a glass tank and buying live creatures to feed to it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, I know. In South America, they are running around people's homes being fattened up for the table. That is not the same as confining a large snake to a glass tank and buying live creatures to feed to it.


Well, at least the snake is not going to be eaten, maybe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL, Yeah, neutered mentally; not surgically.


Hmm, surgically is what I meant, enough children is enough children.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> And dogs in the Philippines.


Husband ate dog stew in Vietnam, when in the village you eat what is offered.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> You insulted debudon by saying she isn't living in the real world, so don't accuse me of being the first.


Sorry, dear.  Not the same as calling me "Disturbed," or "I enjoy watching killing," or "I need to prove my manhood by owning a powerful animal."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sorry, dear.  Not the same as calling me "Disturbed," or "I enjoy watching killing," or "I need to prove my manhood by owning a powerful animal."


I need to prove my manhood.  How do I go about that?  Oh, wait, I can not afford a sex change operation.  . It’s always about the money   always.  Just curious, are you guys going to keep this up much longer?  Just put each other on ignore and let it go.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

I think they make a good team.  I like them both.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I think they make a good team.  I like them both.


As long as ya like me, that's all that matters.


----------

